# eclipse/netbeans - struts plugin



## Guest (27. Jan 2005)

hy!

ich suche fuer eclipse ein plugin fuer struts - sollte wenn moeglich nur eines sein - plattform ist egal, kann 3.0, 3.1 und auch älter sein (kompatibilitaet mein ich)

fuer netbeans such ich das gleiche!
bitte version von netbeans mitschreiben (wenns das plugin abhaengig davon ist - und bei aelteren versionen auch einen downloadlink [find die leider nicht zum downloadn die altn versionen] )

bitte um antwort!
thanks in advance!

ciao baer


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2005)

Guckst du hier http://www.strutsbox.de/


----------



## baer1208 (27. Jan 2005)

thx!

aber leider keine anleitung wie ichs einbinden kann - prog normal mit UltraEdit

was haltest von struts-console??

danke
ciao baer


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2005)

> was haltest von struts-console??


Ich benutze kein Struts-Plugin, komme auch gut ohne zurecht.


----------



## baer1208 (31. Jan 2005)

meinst nur mit editor?

nja, das is auch mein ziel...aber zur zeit etwas zeitdruck...mal schaun...thx fuer die hilfe trotzdem

ciao


----------

